# 2010 Archery Gobbler



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

I can't complain, for the limited amount of time I had to hunt this year, I can't believe I pulled off what I did this morning! Between overtime at work, and the honey do list growing longer by the minute, I thought I was going to be cooking up big old pot of Tag Soup come June 1st! :lol: With the temp's getting into the mid 80's in the afternoon, I decided to try some morning hunts the last couple days of the season. I'm not a morning person, and I'd rather hunt in the afternoon, but mid 80's is just too hot for me in the turkey woods! :lol: 

I got settled in at about 5:45 this morning on the edge of a corn field, and at 6:10 the woodlot to the west of me was starting light up! At 7:00 five hens entered the corn field, with three long beards (The Three Wise Men) in tow. I've come to know these three monsters, from chasing them around for the past two seasons, and boy let me tell ya, these old birds are slick. After about an hour of watching the Wise Men show off, I got the attention of the lead boss hen with some real aggressive cuttin on my (worth every penny Primos Titan 2000 Fused Crystal) slate. She started across the field in my direction with the other girls, and the Wise Men not far behind. At that point I thought to myself, I just found the ***** in their armor! When the first Wise Man got within striking distance, I sent one through his boiler room when he was in full strut, and put an ended my 2010 turkey season! :coolgleam The only thing that bum's me out about the hunt, is the fact that I only have half of it on video. I had tape rollin when they all came into the corn field, but shut it down after they got out a 100 yards. When they all came onto the set, I forgot to push the record button, and now all I have is the first part of the video!:lol: Oh well, ***** happens when you try to put it all together by yourself! :lol:










10 1/4" Paintbrush









1 1/8" Hooks (sorry about the pic, my camera's close up shots suck)









24 lbs 15oz Stud Tom










It has truly been a privilege, to witness The Wise Men's magnificent visual spectacle, and to share with them the fascinating rite of spring.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Nice job Wally.....Congratulations on the late season bird! :coolgleam


----------



## Bluesuten (Jan 30, 2004)

Wow, nice story and pics. You did cut it close this year.


----------



## hoytshooter4 (Oct 3, 2005)

Job well done! That's a great bird!


----------



## Muddpuppy (Feb 18, 2003)

Great story and WOW what a terriffic bird. Taking a smart ol Tom like that with your bow is truely a challange that only one with "ice in his veins" could accomplish !! I'm very proud to have shared some time in the woods with you this year once again "partner" and very happy for your success !! Congrats....let me know when you get 'em back from the smoke house LOL :corkysm55


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Congrats Wally, you earned that bird. Taking them with a bow adds a whole new dimension to the sport and I know exactly how hard it can be. Too bad about the video part, been there, done that....:lol:
Great pics and recount of the events, thanks for sharing.....don


----------



## Lomanz (May 5, 2009)

So thats what a good one looks like, I'd better take up the sport with a guide like you. Congrats, and the sod will be finished today.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Nice work Gator.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Glad ya got a good one.....Mack


----------



## LTCracc (Feb 8, 2007)

Im finally back to civilization with a computer. Great bird, great pics, great story. That big Ol' SOB looks familiar. Way to put it all together. Between the bird and the buck in the last 10 months Ill put you in for some sponsorships. Let me know where you get those horseshoes, I need some. Time for some bronzebacks you know Ive got the setup.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Awesome job and very nice bird, congrats!


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

hes on fire!!!

congrats man! thats a real nice Tom!


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for all the positive comments everyone. It was real satisfying to be able to take a bird that I had set my sights on at the beginning of the season. Don't ya just love it when a plan comes together!


----------

